

What is the modern backup solution for cloud service data (db+files)? - bhouston

So we have a cloud-based service we are going to be offering soon.  It is built on MongoDB for now, but could easily be MySql.  We would like to have regular backups of our database and related files that are then stored elsewhere in case something really bad happens.&#60;p&#62;What is the best industry practice these days?
======
staunch
A cheap solution is to have a server sitting at your office/home that runs a
nightly cronjob to rsync backups off your EC2 machine to local disk. Copy that
data to external drives and keep a copy at home. Store another encrypted copy
on S3. Or use Tarsnap to handle the security for you.

Every few months back it all up to some external drives and store it in a safe
deposit box, or use a service like Iron Mountain.

------
shail
If you are on Linode kind of hosting then I guess they do provide some backup
options. I am not sure whether it's paid and do they do full server backup or
specific data backup. You will have to find out. Pls do post here when you do
so. I will also be needing this soon. Anyone else with any experience on this
front?

